# Kitchen helpers



## SBeanie (Jan 15, 2013)

So while making lunch for the kiddos the rest of the family sat and stared at me... Well the furry rest of the family..


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 15, 2013)

hi, very cute family you have there.


----------



## SBeanie (Jan 15, 2013)

Why thank you


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 12, 2013)

Cristobal6565 said:


> The kitchen is a need for every home, Mostly we can see that kitchen is especially for ladies. Ladies are interested in cooking. It is not a work of man. In my family my mom is interested in cooking in the kitchen. My kitchen floors are totally stripped.



I like to eat, this results in me being interested in cooking. Especially cooking dead animal body parts.


----------



## jeffstort (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha cool


----------



## wellington (Jun 12, 2013)

So cute. Did they at least get a nibble?


----------

